# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  کمک برای باز کردن فایل با پسوند SQL

## mostafajan

سلام

من یه فایل SQL دارم میخوام بارش کنم و به اطلاعات داخلش دسترسی داشته باشم

لطفا کمکم کنید چطور باید این کارو انجام بدم و چه نرم افزارایی لازم دارم

اگر ممکنه یه شماره تلگرام برام پیغام خصوصی کنید تا یه زمانی که وقت داشتین خیلی سریع از طریق تلگرام این کارو بهم اموزش بدین

متشکر

در ضمن کارای که خودم تا الان انجام دادم این بود که این نرم افزارو دانلود و نصب کردم ولی کار باهاشو بلد نیستم

*MySQL v5.7.11.0
*

----------


## samiasoft

درود

ساده ترین راه اینه که با برنامه نت پد پلاس بازش کنی!

راه بعدی اینه این دیتابیس رو به دیتابیس های دیگر تبدیل کنی.

راه بعدی اینه که با اسکیوال سرور ماکروسافت به محتویاتش دست پیداکنی.

راه بعدی این هست که برنامه بنویسی و محتویاتشو داخل دیتاگرید ببینی.

و........

----------

